# Read Any Good Books Lately?



## pamnock (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm an avid book reader, and I make a trip to the library at least once a week. (You can click on each book listed below to view it on Amazon.com)

I read a great book yesterday called "*The Lost Pet Chronicles*" by Kat Albrecht. A cop who dreams of being a pet detective details the trials and tribulations of achieving her dreams and the heartbreak of losing her own pets. Also many tips at the end of the book on how to find your own lost cats/dogs. I found the book fascinating!

I also recently read "*Genome, **The Autobiography of a Species in 23 Chapters*" by Matt Ridley.A great book on the human genome presented in an intriguing narration of the history of the human genome and it's relationship to other organisms. Great read for those interested in genetics and inheritance!

Another great book is "*Pirateology*" published by Candlewick Press. A really cool interactive book for all the "Treasure Hunters" at heart! Aye Matey! Would also make a really great gift! Those who like Piratelology would also like many of the other "ology" books available including "Egyptology".



Pam


----------



## aeposten (Aug 15, 2006)

Pam,

I *LOVE* Matt Ridley's books. He explains genetic theories, DNA, and the Human Genome in a way that is easy for people with very little knowledge of the subject to grasp but at the same time he keeps things interesting for those who have studied the subject!

I've also read The Red Queen and The Origins of Virtue, and enjoyed both thoroughly.

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Pam!

Im gonna have to check those out. Im also a bookaholic and still have a few weeks before school starts up to get a few good books in.

I just finished rereading Watership Down, my favorite book of all time. 

Also, my dad just bought me a copy of James Herriot, All Creatures Great and Small. I didnt have very high hopes for it, although he raves about James Herriot all the time, but I absolutely loved it. It was such an enjoyable read, especially for an animal lover.

I definitely recommend both (although im sure most all bunny lovers have read watership down)


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 16, 2006)

My favorite book of all time is The God of Small Things. The author is Arundhati Roy. I've recommended it a million times - you'll either LOVE it, or hate it. It's not an easy read, but it's so well written.

Also The Life of Pi by Yann Martel is fantastic - and again - really well written.

For the more adventurous, Kusheil's Dart by Jacqueline Carey - it's the first of a series of 6 - the author just finished book 4 so far. I tell everyone who starts this book the same thing - keep an open mind and KEEP READING. I got to page 200 and was like "what the heck am I reading?" but the friend who recommended it said the same thing - if you get past the first 200 pages, it will be the best book you have ever read - and she was right. The series is among my favorite books.

And for my mindless pulp, I love the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon.

I can go on forever about books - I read at least a book a week. That's why I get so little sleep. 

I love hearing what people's favorite books are - it's the easiest way to find really good books. I often stop people in the bookstore and ask them what their favorite book is and buy it.

________________________
Nadia


----------



## rubysmom (Aug 16, 2006)

Almost done with Crossing Ocean Parkway by Maria De Marco Torgovnick...very good read. Also working on The Way We Live Now by Anthony Trollope, The Blind Assasin by Margaret Atwood and The Rainbow by D.H. Lawrence.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh gosh...I used to love reading all of James Herriot's books, and anything that was an animal story. Black Beauty, Bambi, Watership Down, Old Yeller, Lassie Come Home...all were favorites. Then as I became older I began reading horror stories, and Stephen King became my number one favorite author. Dean Coontz...I read a few of his stories, but not many. Nowadays I tend to read more spiritually-based literature. Here's a list of some of the books I have read and loved:


"*The Journey Home: The Story of Michael Thomas and the Seven Angels*" (Kryon) Not a book that was penned for its literary elegance, but the story holds a deep spiritual meaning and suggestion as to why we are here.

"*There's A Spiritual Solution To Every Problem*" (Wayne Dyer) I would highly recommend any of Wayne Dyer's books to anyone who may be going through difficult times in their lives

"*Manifest Your Destiny*" (Wayne Dyer)

"*Opening To Channel*" and "*Spiritual Growth*" (Sanaya Roman and Duane Packer) Two very good books for anyone who wants to explore channeling, meditation and the inner Self.

"*The Prophet*" (Kahlil Gibran) Excellent spiritually-based book

"*The Camino*" (Shirley MacLaine) This book of Shirley's has prompted me to want to someday walk the Camino...a good spiritual read

"*Jack*" (I cannot recall the author's name, but this one was written a few years ago, and is a fictional story of a young man's love for a horse...when the First World War begins, Beth (the horse) is shipped to the front lines of battle. Jack is so heartbroken that he enlists in the war in an effort to find her and bring her home safely. This is a real tearjerker.)

"*Out Of Harm's Way*" (Terri Crisp) This is a non-fictional account of the woman who founded Noah's Wish...a foundation devoted to rescuing animals from areas where disaster strikes. This book is very hard to read in some places, yet so uplifting in others...she describes both the joys of successfully rescuing animals who are hopelessly trapped, as well as the agony of the ones they cannot save. 

"*My Friend Flicka*"/"*Thunderhead*"/"*The Green Grass of Wyoming*" (Mary O'Hara) Classic boy/horse story, this trilogy follows Ken McLaughlin as he comes of age on his father's horse ranch in Wyoming. 

"*Burden of Desire*" (Robert MacNeil) This book was written back in the early 90s, by one of the cohosts of 'The MacNeil/Lehrer Report'... a tv news program that once aired. It's a fictional love story set in Halifax, Nova Scotia, and takes place around the infamous "Halifax Explosion" that occured in 1917. (For those who don't know, the explosion happened when two ships collided in Halifax Harbour. One was a munitions ship laden with explosives, and the resulting blast came to be known as the largest man-made explosion of its time. Only when the atomic bomb came into being was it eclipsed. Over 2000 people died and over half the city was flattened, and a tsunami was borne from it as well.) I'm not one to read love stories, but this book was of interest to me as I grew up in Dartmouth (just across the harbour from Halifax). It's a very well-written story; it draws you in to both the epic event that occured, as well as to the two characters who are in love.

"*The Dog Who Wouldn't Be*" and "*Never Cry Wolf*" (Farley Mowat) A great Canadian writer. The first book is based upon a wonderful little dog who Farley had as a companion when he was a child (warning: the ending will have you in tears), and the second story is a heartbreaking account of Mowat's time spent in the Canadian arctic when he is sent on a mission by the Wildlife Society to investigate their belief that wolves are responsible for the decline in caribou herds. Another book that will have you in tears, but also a fascinating account of the true nature of the wolf in the wild, and of Mowat's amazing ability to bond with them.

"*Together Again: Twinsouls Reunite In Love And Life*" (Dennis Jackson and Alice Best) This one isn't an enormously well-written book, but I did enjoy reading it, as I could relate to much of what the two authors wrote about. It is their story of meeting and 'recognition' of one another as soulmates (twinsouls) in this lifetime.

I'm sure there's many more books I could add to the list...these are just a few. Oh, yes...and any of the "*Conversations With God*" books by Neil Donald Walsch, as well as "*The Celestine Prophecy*" by James Redflied...LOL, I could keep on adding books here...


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

I love to read, but I'm quite picky and loose interest if it's something that doesn't catch my attention.

HoneyPot, is the Life of Pi about a Tiger? One of my friends wanted me to read it to, I still haven't read it!

I know it's for young adults, but Joan Lowry Nixon writes awesome msytery books. I've read atleast a dozen of her books, and I've LOVED them all. The first section I go in the library is to the N's to see if they have her book .

I finished reading A Million Little Pieces from James Fry, and really enjoyed it, whether it was real or not.


----------



## Haley (Aug 19, 2006)

Spring,

Yup, Life of Pi is about a boy and a bengal tiger (named Richard Parker )...its very very good.

My dad named his cat Richard Parker after reading the book..I love human names for animals!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm a Harry Potter fan (hence why I almost named Zoey 'Ginny')so I've been reading the whole series again. I simply love the books -- J.K. Rowling just has the most amazing way of writing that makes you feel the emotions and you can just picture what's happening! I cannot wait for the last book!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm back in a study mode. I like to study religion and folk tales. Last time it was Buddhism, this time Gnosticism and Taoism.

I also love good fantasy and sci-fi books. I recently read the "A Game of Thrones" books and they were awesome. I also like a lot of Ursula K. LeGuin and, well, a very long list of authors whose names I tend to forget until I look at the book.

Oh, and I like Harry Potter but I was disappointed by the last book.:?


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm currently reading "Violin" by Anne Rice, whose books I LOVE. So far, it's absolutely wonderful...which I fully expected!

A couple days ago, I read "Rising Sun" by Michael Crichton (another author I'm ga-ga over and from whom I have read many books), and just yesterday bought a couple by Robin Cook I don't think I've read before (I've read about eight of his books), as well as "Memoirs of a Gaisha", which I've been interested in, and was happy to see it was based on a novel (I love reading novels that someone made a movie out of! It's something I've made a hobby out of.)

Let's see...what else. I've been reading "Mission Earth" by L. Ron Hubbard. It's quite a long series of books, and I'm now on the third, and so far the series is INCREDIBLE!

I started "The Feast of all Saints" by Anne Rice, but quickly realized I needed a French to English dictionary for the many french phrases and such that it contains, so the novel is awaiting that purchase. 

I only have about three more books to have finished Anne Rice's list of novels. I've read all the Maifair Witches' Chronicles, as well as all the Vampire Chronicles, and just have the singular novels left to read. The only books of hers I don't plan on reading are her erotica novels that she wrote under a different name.

So, there you go! Those are my recent books. I read quite a lot, and the list literally changes daily...hehe!!


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2006)

I missed this thread! 

I love reading.

Here are some great books off the top of my head:

1. Time Traveller's Wife. (love, love, love this book!)

2. The Secret Life of Bees

3. ANYTHING by Pat Conroy. What a great writer.

I'm enjoying Clara Clallan by Richard Wright right now. I can't put it down.


----------



## Youngshin (Aug 24, 2006)

I finished Slaughter House 5 (Vonnegut) a week ago and now i'm in the middle of Lolita (Nabokov) right now. Vonnegut and Nabokov are both such fantastic writers! I love Vonnegut's rather morbid sense of humor, and this is my first Nabokov book. I plan to read Pnin later, but right now i have Mythology (Hamilton) and Life of Pi (lol! yup, me too, Martel) lined up for after. =D


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 24, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> I missed this thread!
> 
> I love reading.
> 
> ...


I LOVED the time traveller's wife. It's in my list offavorites. I haven't read The Secret Life of Bees, but I readher second book The Mermaid Chair - and it wasn't very good, buteveryone says Bees is way better... hmm, Pat Conroy - will have to takea look. 

______________
Nadia


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

I just finished a book called "The Tenth Circle"by Jodi Piccoult. It wasthe first book I've ever read thatwas written by her, and I've since bought four more! I'm currentlyreading another by her called "Picture Perfect". I do believe she'sworking her way up my list of favorite authors. Who knows, somedaysoon, she could be right up there with Daniel Sparks and Mary HigginsClark!


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote:*


> "*Never Cry Wolf*" (Farley Mowat) A great Canadianwriter. Aheartbreaking account of Mowat's time spent in theCanadian arctic when he is sent on a mission by the Wildlife Society toinvestigate their belief that wolves are responsible for the decline incaribou herds. Another book that will have you in tears, but also afascinating account of the true nature of the wolf in the wild, and ofMowat's amazing ability to bond with them.




A good movie, too!!


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 24, 2006)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Bassetluv wrote:*





> "*Never Cry Wolf*" (Farley Mowat) A greatCanadian writer. Aheartbreaking account of Mowat's time spentin the Canadian arctic when he is sent on a mission by the WildlifeSociety to investigate their belief that wolves are responsible for thedecline in caribou herds. Another book that will have you in tears, butalso a fascinating account of the true nature of the wolf in the wild,and of Mowat's amazing ability to bond with them.





> A good movie, too!!


LOL...yes! Charles Martin Smith did a great acting job (loved the scene where he's eating the pot of mice, I think it was...)



I just thought of another book to add to my list:

*Left To Tell* (Immaculee Ilibagiza)

This is a _very_ hard read, emotionally. It's Immaculee's truestory of her survival during the Rwandan holocaust in 1994 - how shedealt with all of the brutal,absolutelyhorrificslayings surrounding her, losing her family, goinginto hiding for months with a group of women, living in constant terrorof being discovered, and of her spiritual transformation, which led toher amazing ability to forgive. She now lives in the United States anddoes tours, talking about her experience, and teaching others aboutlove and forgiveness. An amazing woman.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Left to Tell sounds like an interesting read. Ihave dozens of books about the WWII Halocaust, and I'd love to read theRwandan Halocaust. The strength those poor people who lived through itmust have had is incredible! The Halocaust museum in Washington DC isvery moving... I'd suggest anyone interested in those sorts of thingsgo through it.


----------



## JimD (Aug 24, 2006)

I've always loved to read, but haven't kept up with that desire as much as I would haveliked to in the recent years.

What I did start doing was reading books on line. I went back and readALL of the classics. Luckily I can do this at work...since my work isthe educational sector and they see reading as "improving oneself"

One of my favorites as a teenager was:


"The House on the Strand" by Daphne du Maurier

In this haunting tale, Daphne du Maurier takes a fresh approach to time travel. 
A secret experimental concoction, once imbibed, allows you to return tothe fourteenth century. There is only one catch: if you happen to touchanyone while traveling in the past you will be thrust instantaneouslyto the present. 
Magnus Lane, a University of London chemical researchers, asks hisfriend Richard Young and Young's family to stay at Kilmarth, an ancienthouse set in the wild's near the Cornish coast. Here, Richard drinks apotion created by Magnus and finds himself at the same spot he wasmoments earlier -- though now in the fourteenth century. The effects ofthe drink wear off after several hours, but it is wildly addictive, andRichard cannot resist traveling back and forth in time. Graduallygrowing more involved in the lives of the early Cornish manor lords andtheir ladies, he finds the presence of his wife and stepsons ahindrance to his new-found experience. Richard eventually findsemotional refuge with a beautiful woman of the past trapped in aloveless marriage, but when he attempts to intervene on her behalf theresults are brutally terrifying for the present. 
Echoing the great fantastic stories of H.P. Lovecraft and Edgar AllanPoe, The House on the Strand is a masterful yarn of history, romance,horror, and suspense that will grip the reader until the lastsurprising twist.


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 24, 2006)

Jess, that's one place I've always wanted tovisit (Washington itself, and the Holocaust Museum). I've beenfascinated with stories of the Second World War ever since I canremember. I feel a tremendous pull to go to the Holocaust Museum.Hopefully, some day... :?


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh gosh, Jim...Daphne du Maurier! I have a bookhere (somewhere in my completely disorganized house) that used tobelong to my mother...she was an avid reader herself...and it was acollection of short stories by Daphne du Maurier. It's called "Kiss MeAgain, Stranger" (which is also one of the stories in the book). Ican't recall all of the stories in it now, but do remember that one ofthe stories it contained was "The Birds". (Just as creepy asHitchcock's movie version!) Now I have to try and find that book so Ican re-read it (it's been years since I read it the first time).

I love du Maurier's writing..."The House On The Strand" sounds riveting! Will have to see if I can get a copy of that too... 




***And another book to add to my list again: 

*Earth Abides* (George Stewart)

It's a sci-fi story about a man who is alone on a hiking trip in themountains - temporarily cut off from the outside world - and doesn'trealize that while he is gone a deadly virus has struck civilization.Within days it has wiped out almost the entire population of theplanet; there are only a handful of survivors, including the maincharacter...the story follows him as he slowly discover others likehim...and how they adapt to the new world.


----------



## Jess_sully (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh, if you're ever in the area, even for just alittle bit... you should go there. In my opinion, it's better than allof the other museums by far. Those ones are interesting, too... justnot on the same level.


----------



## JimD (Aug 25, 2006)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> LOL...yes! Charles Martin Smith did a great acting job (loved the scene where he's eating the pot of mice, I think it was...)




Yeppers.....it was mice!

.....the part where he's observing the wolves, and ends upbeing the one observed. I was reading the book on the plane and laughedoutloud at that part.

...and the part where he stashes all of the cases of beer in the canoefor the plane trip. That was in the movie, but not sure if it was inthe book.


----------



## TinysMom (Aug 25, 2006)

Oh - I love to read. The fact that Ijust became a book reviewer helps me with my "book habit" as my firstbook came in the mail yesterday...it is James Patterson's *Judgeand Jury*. My husband looked at it and went, "oh..Ilike him". I've never read his stuff before but I did ask my editor torequest it because I like legal stuff. (I've also asked themto request John Grisham's new book which is NOT fiction!).

I just finished *Roar of the Heavens* by Stefan Bechtellast night. It is non-fiction... about Hurricane Camille and it caughtmy eye because John Grisham called it "Riveting". Hmm...well....I didenjoy the stories in it but the writer drove me up the wall with hisstyle. You'd have a boy letting go of a limb to jump to hisfamily on page 155 - then suddenly get 7 pages of explanation aboutthat part of the storm (in the middle of the chapter) and then on page163 - find out if the boy made it or not. Yeah....it really frustratedme. But the stories are good and my review will basically bealong the lines of recommending it.....if you borrow it from thelibrary. 

I've also been reading the*Uglies*/*Pretties*/*Specials*trilogy by Scott Westerfeld. This is young adult fiction but I found itfascinating. I still haven't read Specials yet...the booksare about a society in the future. Its hard to explain - maybe read adescription of them on Amazon.com?

I also recently read and reviewed *Leather and Lace* byDiAnn Mills. It's a Christian historical romance novel. DiAnn is goingto be speaking at a writer's conference I'm attending in September andtalking about creating dynamic characters - so I thought I'd check tosee if she was good. Besides...the book was under $3 at Walmart. Ireally enjoy her style of writing and she does a good job of creatingcharacters and making them come alive.

Finally - I read *The Decoy Princess* and *Princess atSea* by Dawn Cook. Great books - not my normal style(fantasy) but WOW. I stayed up till 3 am to finish Decoy Princess Ithink...

Anyway - those are my most recent books. I have a list of15-20 (no...more I think) for my editors to request for me. I reviewfor three different websites so I have lots of opportunities to read.

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Aug 25, 2006)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> I've also been reading the*Uglies*/*Pretties*/*Specials*trilogy by Scott Westerfeld. This is young adult fiction but I found itfascinating. I still haven't read Specials yet...the booksare about a society in the future. Its hard to explain - maybe read adescription of them on Amazon.com?




I loved, absolutely loved those. So addictive, I usually waitfor books to come out in paperback, but those and harry potter, I justcan't wait for.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 26, 2006)

My favorite author is Dean Koontz.Favorite books of all time are "Intensity" and "Sole Survivor" both byD. Koontz. I just done, today, reading "The Taking," also byKoontz. I read "The Da Vinci Code" a couple months ago and itwas good, except i found the ending a little weak (it's by Dan Brown asim sure most of you know) so I decided to try "Angels &amp; Demons"today after i finished The Taking but after the first couple chapters ifound it to be too much like Da Vinci Code so I'm on the hunt to starta different book.


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm about halfway through a book called_Contagion_ by Robin Cook. He's such an incredibleauthor. He does medical suspense mysteries (not sure how thattechnically is supposed to be named, but there you go, hehe) that areso captivating and really wonderful. I've read about ten ofhis books throughout the years, and am still reading any one I can getmy hands on!

I also love anything by Michael Crichton...don't remember if I mentioned that.

Finished quite recently _Violin_ by Anne Rice, and LOVEDIT...amazing book...a true gem!! It's nothing about vampires,but is a tad supernatural. Wonderful, so positive, sobeautiful....*sigh* I love Anne Rice's stories...she is suchan amazing descriptor (is that a word?).

 I'm quite the reader, so I'm sure that the longer this thread continues, the more entries I'll be making to it!


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

I like Anne Rice, but really love Ann Rule's true-crime stories (currently reading _Everything She Ever Wanted_).

_Contagion_ by Robin Cook sounds like something I'd really like. 

I'm jotting downeveryone's favorite books so I can take alist to the library








Pam


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Aug 27, 2006)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I'mjotting downeveryone's favorite books so I can take a list tothe library
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im telling you, Sole Survivor by Dean Koontz is phenomenal!!! (sp??) I read it in 2 days. 

Has anyone every read "A Child Called It"? That's a great book too.


----------



## pamnock (Aug 27, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Has anyone every read "A Child Called It"? That's a great book too.




That was a great book! The other books in the trilogy are_The Lost Boy_ and _A Man Named Dave_ by DavePelzer. 



Pam


----------



## Linz_1987 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you liked the book 'A Child Called It', then you will like 'A Little Prisoner' by Jane Elliot.

I love both books, and they are very similar in storytelling.They bothmade me look at life acompletely different way.

You probually think im really weird, but at the moment im reading theBible. Hehe. I had never read it before, or even looked init, so I thought I had better as I am a Christian! 

Like I didnt know that Adam and Eve lived to be 830 years old, and Adamand Eves son was Noah, from Noahs Ark! :shock:lol


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 28, 2006)

I love Anne Rice's books. I've neverheard of Ann Rule...but will probably check her out now that youmentioned her! 

I finished _Contagion _today...great ending! 

Now I'm on _Stranger in a Strange Land _by RobertHeinlein. I've never read it (or anything else of his)before, so I'm looking forward to it.  So far, sogood! I'll let you know how it goes! 

Edit: My husband just reminded me that I've read another of RobertHeinlein's books: _Job: A Comedy of Justice. _FUNNY andreally great.  Now I'm looking forward to thisbook even MORE! 
*
pamnock wrote: *


> I like Anne Rice, but reallylove Ann Rule's true-crime stories (currently reading _Everything SheEver Wanted_).
> 
> _Contagion_ by Robin Cook sounds like something I'd really like.


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 28, 2006)

I thought I'd jump in here.

I read Paul Coelho's "The Alchemist" a couple of months ago and just loved it.

I am now reading "The Zahir" by the same author and I can't put it down!


----------



## JimD (Aug 30, 2006)

....more of a short story....

Johnathan Livingston Seagull


----------



## missyscove (Aug 30, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> You probually think im really weird, but at the moment im reading theBible. Hehe. I had never read it before, or even looked init, so I thought I had better as I am a Christian!
> 
> Like I didnt know that Adam and Eve lived to be 830 years old, and Adamand Eves son was Noah, from Noahs Ark! :shock:lol




Ah yes, of course, 12 years of Catholic school has taught me well,lol. It's amazing the juicy tidbits you can find inthere.


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2006)

i am a big book girl. . .i is an addiction!

lets see, what books have i read?

as someone else said i just read lolita. . .the subject is difturbing but the text and how it is written is amazing. . .

i loved girl with a pearl earing, but loved even more tracy chevalier'sother books like the lady and the unicorn and falling angel, i love herwritting.

um . . . i have the mists of avalon. . .i have the movie and i am about to start the book.

i haven't been bookshopping in a while, i am going to stock up on new titles before i leave for college.



katie


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2006)

i am a big book girl. . .i is an addiction!

lets see, what books have i read?

as someone else said i just read lolita. . .the subject is difturbing but the text and how it is written is amazing. . .

i loved girl with a pearl earing, but loved even more tracy chevalier'sother books like the lady and the unicorn and falling angel, i love herwritting.

um . . . i have the mists of avalon. . .i have the movie and i am about to start the book.

i haven't been bookshopping in a while, i am going to stock up on new titles before i leave for college.



katie


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

Okay, so I put _Stranger in a Strange Land_on hold, mostly because I was so jazzed by Robin Cook's_Contagion_, I wanted to read another Mystery/Suspensenovel. So I decided to read _State of Fear _by MichaelCrichton in the interim. It was WONDERFUL!! Verylong (which was a plus for me, so it didn't last only a day...hehe),and very thought-provoking. I recommend it!

Right now I'm reading Book Three of _Mission Earth _by L. RonHubbard...and it's wonderful so far, great addition to theseries. It's a Sci-Fi dekthology, so I have seven more booksto go, and I look forward to it!

I will go back to reading _Stranger in a Strange Land _after I'mdone with the this book of the _Mission Earth _series. 

Rosie*


----------



## naturestee (Sep 2, 2006)

I totally forgot how much I loved this author,but I was reminded when I saw his death notice in thepaper. His name is Naguib Mahfouz, and he's the only Arabicauthor to win the Nobel Prize for Literature.

I remember reading Children of the Alley, which I just picked up againfrom the library. It basically parallels the stories of themajor Islamic prophets (which also includes Jewish/Christian prophets,for those who didn't already know) and a major theme is how good worksand morals become distorted by mob psychology. It's not agood explanation, I haven't read this book for 10 years.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Sep 10, 2006)

Some books that I really love are thosefiction/non-fiction stories that you're not sure if they're 100% realor not, but would be amazed that they are:

A Child Called It/The Lost Boy/A Man Named Dave (dave pelzer)henomenal story of overcoming abuse. In child growth and developmentclass last year, our teacher basically read us A Child Called It, andthe entire class (i mean everyone) would ask her every day to read somemore of it.

Running With Scissors/Dry (augusten burroughs): just little anecdotes(connected by a plot if i remember correctly) about his life. anothergreat story, very interesting, with lots of funny, sad, happy,depressing, unbelievable parts.

Naked/Dress your family in courdery and denim/me talk pretty someday/holidays on ice/pretty much any other book (david sedaris): theseones are mostly just funny. I got a lot of greif for reading "dressyour family..." in school cuz it has a naked barbie doll on the frontof it :shock:. Again, these are all presumeably true stories aboutSedaris' life. FUN FACT: in the movie Elf with Will Ferrell, the dad'sassistant is Amy Sedaris, David's sister.

The Glass Castle (jeanette walls i think): another great story about atough family to live with. I can't remember many details, but Iremember reading the book thinking 'i cant believe this is a truestory....'

It always amazes me to see how people have come out of suchunbelievable situations and become such inspiring, incredible people.


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 10, 2006)

I just read an excellent book called "The TenthCircle" by Jodi Piccoult. It was just, to put it simply, enthralling.It explored all sorts of things from self-harm, rape, adultery, and therelationship between daughter and father. Each character in the story(the main characters are a mother, father, and their daughter) hastheir own secret that you eventually figure/find out. It's full oftwists and turns and shockers. The ending made me cry, too.  I'dstrongly reccomend it.


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2006)

OOhh..Dreamgal, I forgot about *Running with Scissors*! Loved it! And theyre doing a movie!

Also, forgot to mention *Lovely Bones* and *Lucky*. Also two of my favorites.

And Im reading the second James Herriot book, *All Things Bright andBeautiful*. I am just fascinated by his writing ability..Its such anenjoyable read


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 11, 2006)

*Jess_sully wrote:*


> I just read an excellent book called "The Tenth Circle" byJodi Piccoult.


I enjoyed "My Sister's Keeper" by the same author. I will have to pick up the Tenth Circle.


----------

